
The strange foods that Americans loved a century ago - bane
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/26/the-strange-foods-that-americans-loved-a-century-ago/
======
girzel
Today I learned that one of the Chinese words for avocado – 鳄梨 – is actually a
translation of the older English term "alligator pear", and not a fanciful
neologism as I'd thought. Interesting! I look forward to learning the roots of
the other Chinese word for avocado – 牛油果, or "beef-fat fruit".

~~~
kochismo
牛油 means "butter" so butter fruit. The reason is probably the colour and
texture

------
angmarsbane
I'd order a raw veggie appetizer! Bring on the celery, radishes and olives.

